# Anyone a stihl mechanic?



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Looking for some help trouble shooting a ms 210. Runs like crap. Fresh rebuild....everything seems ok just cant get it running right, almost like it is starving for fuel. Saw has used crank, new crank bearings, new piston/rings, new seals. Rebuilt due to crank bearing failure.

Checked everything...impulse line ok, boot ok, carb-new, fuel line good, compression 130 lbs. No air leaks from what I can tell. Saw starts hard, turns up ok but once you get it in a log, it wants to die.

Any ideas?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Your air filter allowing it to breathe? Any obstructions there? Seems like a fuel or air delivery issue to me. Your carb tuned correctly?


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes.....that's what has me scratching my head, I've rebuilt lots of stuff and am a decent mechanic but I'm really at a loss here. I have issues with paying someone to do things.....kinda have to fix it myself for satisfaction. Plus its not a high end saw not worth a lot but would like to get it running again. I have three other saws including a 440 and a 660 that are my work horses.


----------



## Will R (Oct 28, 2013)

Check that the spark arrester is clean if plugged up those are the symptoms.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

To clean the spark arrester screen, take out the one screw holding it in, and it will slide right out. Hold it will an old pair of needle nose pliers, and heat it red hot with a propane torch. Let it cool, and rub the black residue off using an old glove. It'll come off really easily after burning it.

The Stihl dino oil in the orange bottles is a right dirty burning oil. I've clogged up one of those little saw screens with no more than a gallon of mix run through the saw. I don't remember having to burn one off since I switched to the synthetic mix.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Spark arrestor or air filter. Nearly always one of these two with the issues you described. YouTube has some videos on how to clean the arrestor.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for your replies guys. I have had a lot of saws apart so all the simple fixes like the spark arrestor and all that have already been tried. Problem is, I put a new carb on it and still had the same issue with how it ran, so I decided to put the old carb back on. Shortly after, The crank bearing failed and I rebuilt it. The impulse line was broken the whole time.....so it wouldn't draw fuel. Didn't know that until I put everything back together.

So, saw still ran like crap.  I was cleaning off my work bench last week having a few cold ones and saw the new carb....... I decided to put that in and try it. SIMPLE FIX!!!!! The new carb didnt work the last time because the impulse line was cracked.

MORAL OF THE STORY..... Its never the obvious stuff, at least for me but, A SAW WILL NOT RUN WITHOUT IT! At least wont have any power, so very important check item when you have a crappy running saw.....even before cleaning the carb.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

:smile::smile: Glad you found the fix. I had a similar problem that evaded me once. It turned out to be the fuel line had a small break in it that I didn't check because it looked fine until I tested it. That was after I had run around in several other circles with other things looking for the problem.


----------

